# NO STD burns when I pee



## jay_steel (Aug 15, 2012)

Well it feels like a hot nail is going through my penis when I pee or ejaculate. I have no clue what it is and neither do the doctors. The pain has been slightly going away with Motrin and I got an anti biotic shot and anti biotic drink in case it was an STD. I got my results back today and every thing is negative which I new, unless my girl was cheating on me, which I do trust her.

Here are all the results...

Stat Color    Yellow
appearance  clear
SP GR          1.020
PH                7.0
Glucose         Negative
Bilirubin         Negative
Ketones        Negative
U-Protein       Negative
Urobilinogen    0.2 eu/dl
Nitrite            Negative
Blood             Negative
Leuko-ester    Negative
WBC-HPF            0-1
RBC/HPF              0-1
Squarmous epith   0-1
Bacteria               Few
Mucus                  Few

Chlamydia NAAT    Negative
GC NAAT              Negative

It started to hurt on thursday, there is no swelling, dripping, or abnormalities period. It just FN hurts when I pee. 

Pass Cycle
900 test
1 gram primo
50 anavar
50 wintrol
(orals were only ran for last 6 weeks) 18 weeks total cycle

currently on for the past 2 weeks

300 test e
300 eq
200 clen

I plan to go the doctor if this does not go away soon. They chalked it up to urinities, but I just wanted to know can you get that from gear? I take NAC and Fish Oil religiously. 

I am sure I will get some jokes in this thread which is cool, but please toss a joke after a serious answer... 

And no just go to the doctor, because I have all ready been, but would like to know if this could be caused by gear.


----------



## dirtbiker666 (Aug 15, 2012)

This may sound simple but up your water intake .


----------



## jay_steel (Aug 15, 2012)

1.5 gallons a day. That was the first thing I did.


----------



## jitbjake88 (Aug 15, 2012)

Get some azo. It might be a bladder infection. Some times they are undetectable through urine screening.


----------



## jay_steel (Aug 15, 2012)

AZO? is that the cranberry pills?


----------



## jitbjake88 (Aug 15, 2012)

Yes, its concentrated cranberries. Normally it will clear a bladder infection up with in 12-24hrs.


----------



## jay_steel (Aug 15, 2012)

I will have to go get some, I was drinking juice like CRAZY the first few days.


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 15, 2012)

actually you don't want the juice you want to drink water with about a half teaspoon per glass of baking soda. try just for one day and see if the burning stops. apply heat. soak in a hot tub with no soaps. changing soap can aggravate your urethra. 

[h=2]Baking Soda and Water[/h]							Baking  soda and water may be able to help ease the symptoms of a UTI,  including pain and burning during urination. Dr Laurie Steelsmith,  author of "Natural Choices for Women's Health" indicates that drinking a  blend of baking soda and water can help ease burning and reduce the  frequent urges to urinate. Your baking soda mixture should contain 1 cup  of cold water and 1 tsp. of baking soda. Thoroughly mix the baking soda  and water together. Baking soda is an alkaline compound that can help  to decrease the acidity of your urine. Acidic urine is what causes pain  and burning during urination with a UT

Read more: Baking Soda & Water For Urinary Tract Infections | LIVESTRONG.COM


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 15, 2012)

juice is acidic and only makes urine burn more.


----------



## jay_steel (Aug 15, 2012)

Thanks I noticed that, last few days I have only drank water period and it calmed down allot, Monday was like a flamming NAIL going into me and thats probably because Sunday I slammed a half gallon of cranberry juice


----------



## carp926 (Aug 15, 2012)

is there a constant need to pee but it only drips out?? had that a year ago it was a bladder infection went to doc and got antibiotic and these little brown pills that coat your urinary track (they work like magic) cleared up in a few days. after getting it a few more times and some tests at urologist found that im prone to these and cant have too much caffine,spicy food or alcohol bc they all trigger it


----------



## jay_steel (Aug 15, 2012)

Yeah, the problem was the doc was to convinced it was an STD because I am in the Navy Reserves. I told him look unless my girl is cheating there is no way impossible its an STD. The first thing the fn corpsmen said was "been messing with hoes" little shit was lucky I am not on tren right now and just cruising.


----------



## LightBearer (Aug 18, 2012)

did you jerk off with anything weird like soap or shampoo


----------



## Goldenera (Aug 18, 2012)

Uti. 

My buddy called the girls he was seeing all whores lol.....he just had a uti lol.


----------

